# 3rd "DRIFTING ON A MEMORY" WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE JULY 21



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*HOMIES ITS OFFICIAL with huge success from the first 2 cruises and huge turnouts, **DISTINCTIONS CC AND SOLOWS CC SGV **ARE **DOING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 3 ON JULY 21**, if you guys missed the first 2 then you guys missed out on some of the biggest and baddest cruising in LA in a long time. All lowriders from all car clubs, solo riders, from all over are welcome. Everyone is gonna meet at Elysian Park on JULY 21 at 1pm me and Jay from solows cc sgv will be there to direct traffic to make sure people dont double park and take up too much precious parking there, if you DO NOT have a lowrider you wont be allowed to park in the spaces in the front at elysian, please park the daily drivers far far away, me and the homie Jay will have our car clubs parked in the middle of the park so if you guys see a banner of our clubs come and say hi we wanna meet all the people that support our cruises. at 2:30 we will all head out to Whittier Blvd to cruise and the end being at Montebello Park where we will cruise whittier till we run out of gas or till we break the ball joints :thumbsup:, there was nothing but love and respect on the blvd at the last ones so we expect the same for everyone to keep all the bullshit at home so we can continue doing these cruises for you guys. Flyer will be up soon and in case you missed the last 2 here are some pictures and video. Let us know in this topic if you and your Car Club will be there. LETS GO CRUISE HOMIES INSTEAD OF THE SAME OL LAWN CHAIRS SITTIN AT SHOWS. If you guys have any questions you can reach me on my cell at 714-401-3854 


















Me in the black dodger hat and the fam takin pics right on the blvd 



































































*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS DO IT FOR THE GLORY OF LOWRIDING RAZA ITS NOT ABT WHERE UR FROM BUT WHO WE ARE LETS RIDE LOW AND SLOW MUCH RESPSECT TO MY BOY FRM DISTINCTIONS AND TO MY CLUB SOLOWS CC ALWAYS REPING THE SGV!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> LETS DO IT FOR THE GLORY OF LOWRIDING RAZA ITS NOT ABT WHERE UR FROM BUT WHO WE ARE LETS RIDE LOW AND SLOW MUCH RESPSECT TO MY BOY FRM DISTINCTIONS AND TO MY CLUB SOLOWS CC ALWAYS REPING THE SGV!!!


*LETS DOOO THIS HOMIE :h5:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LET US KNOW HOMIES IN THIS TOPIC IF YOU AND YOUR CAR CLUB WILL BE ATTENDING :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CANT WAIT!!!!! BUMP


----------



## comptonsfinest (Oct 21, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> LET US KNOW HOMIES IN THIS TOPIC IF YOU AND YOUR CAR CLUB WILL BE ATTENDING :thumbsup:


CPT will be in the house this event shud b on an crackin, YO you bringin the eazy e tre to dip that day?????????????????


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

for me this was the baddest event last year!!! lets do it! Brown Pride will be there for sure!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

supreme82 said:


> View attachment 596083
> CANT WAIT!!!!! BUMP


*Contagious CC* :thumbsup:



comptonsfinest said:


> CPT will be in the house this event shud b on an crackin, YO you bringin the eazy e tre to dip that day?????????????????


*NAH HOMIE NOT TO THIS EVENT* :biggrin:



ChicanoWayz66 said:


> for me this was the baddest event last year!!! lets do it! Brown Pride will be there for sure!


*LETS DO IT HOMIE, GLAD YOU ENJOYED THE FIRST 2 CRUISES :thumbsup: BROWNPRICE CC OC in the house*


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

TTT BROWN PRIDE BIKE CLUB GOING TO BE THER FOR SURE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*THE LO LOW'S CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL BE THEIR TO TAKE A NICE CRUISE ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON *:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*TTT.....






.....WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

~Dedication will be out there to support, Lets go have fun~


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

BUMP...


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## javy71 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR. WE WOULD'NT MISS IT.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

WESTBOUND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITHOUT A DOUBT! TTMFT FOR WHITTIER BLVD


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS Bakersfield will be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1984cutlass (Jan 11, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BUMP LOVE SEEING ALL THE SUPPORT HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*TTMFT FOR PART 3uffin:*


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

We were there for the first two so can't miss this one


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

We'll be there again Fosure :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR THE HOMIES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

papi310 said:


> *TTT.....
> View attachment 596378
> .....WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


CITY LIFE CC IN THE HOUSE



mr.glasshouse said:


> ~Dedication will be out there to support, Lets go have fun~


See you out there homie :thumbsup:



EL Presumido said:


> Bump





1964rag said:


>


Lets SEE SUPERIORS CC OUT THERE AGAIN HAVIN A GOOD TIME



ElProfeJose said:


> TTT.


Latins Finest there to have a good time :thumbsup:



RUSTY 36 said:


> BUMP...


:thumbsup:



bluebyrd86 said:


> :thumbsup:


uffin:



javy71 said:


> KINGS OF KINGS CAR CLUB WILL BE OUT THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR. WE WOULD'NT MISS IT.


LETS SEE KINGS OF KINGS OUT THERE CRUISIN THE BLVD



13OZKAR said:


> ttt
> View attachment 596889


Watup oscar :wave:



WESTBOUND93 said:


> WESTBOUND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITHOUT A DOUBT! TTMFT FOR WHITTIER BLVD


WESTBOUND GONNA BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:



Classic Dreams said:


> CLASSIC DREAMS Bakersfield will be there!!!!!!!!


THE HOMIES CLASSIC DREAMS DRIVIN ALL THE WAY FROM BAKERSFIELD FOR THIS BADASS CRUISE :thumbsup: NOW THATS SOME LOVE FOR LOWRIDING



soldiersforchrist said:


> :thumbsup:





mr.glasshouse said:


> TTT





1984cutlass said:


> :thumbsup:





UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT





Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
COntagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

TO THE TOP !!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT.


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

*LETS DO THIS CANT WAIT.......






........WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......:h5:*


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

COUNT US IN !!!


----------



## impala1503 (Apr 2, 2009)

EPICS OC


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> TO THE TOP !!!


*QUE ONDA JAY YOU READY FOR PART 3 HOMIE*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MR O.G. said:


> REAL CLASSICS C.C. WILL SHOW SUPPORT.





papi310 said:


> *LETS DO THIS CANT WAIT.......
> View attachment 598098
> ........WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.......:h5:*





StreetStyleL.A said:


> View attachment 598099
> 
> COUNT US IN !!!





impala1503 said:


> EPICS OC



*SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE HITTIN SWITCHES ON THE BLVD WHERE IT ALL STARTED WHITTIER BLVD*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin: TTMFT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


ttt


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


KEEP THE ROLL CALL GOING.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


STTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:



oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thanks Homie uffin:



LoOpY said:


> STTMFT:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


uffin:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

TMFT


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

hell yeah devotions will be there to represent to the top!!!!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

_BUMP!!!_:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

LATE NIGHT BUMP


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> LATE NIGHT BUMP


Ttt homies


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LET US KNOW IF YOUR CLUB IS GONNA BE IN ATTENDANCE SO WE CAN ADD YOU TO THE LIST, TTMFT FOR CRUISIN AND PART 3


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :nicoderm: !!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

SICK WAYZ CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump. TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World Bakersfield will be there... TTT


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *SEE ALL YOU GUYS THERE HITTIN SWITCHES ON THE BLVD WHERE IT ALL STARTED WHITTIER BLVD*


LA PURA NETA LOCO!!!


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

WE'RE THERE, WE HAD A GREAT TIME CRUISING AT THE LAST TWO...


----------



## TIMELESSCLASSICS. (Jun 5, 2008)

TIMELESS CLASSICS C.C will be their...!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump... TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> LA PURA NETA LOCO!!!


TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
COntagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
*​


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> Latin World Bakersfield will be there... TTT


That's right ray hope to cee u there homies firme meeting u at pharaohs drive in ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Ttt


Qué onda Wey. You gonna go?


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Like wise big homie.... for sure we'll get to chill again.. you and your fam and himies are firme.. TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

At the last cruise uffin:


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *QUE ONDA JAY YOU READY FOR PART 3 HOMIE*[/Q. im ready to make this blow up!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > *QUE ONDA JAY YOU READY FOR PART 3 HOMIE*[/Q. im ready to make this blow up!!!!
> ...


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

westcoastlowrider said:


> At the last cruise uffin:


That wasn't at the last cruise. But it was still fun. That's me in the purple 64 in the frost video


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


Fuck yeah! TTT


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> Like wise big homie.... for sure we'll get to chill again.. you and your fam and himies are firme.. TTT


Coo coo


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin: *TTMFT*


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bump


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flier coming soon?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Flier coming soon?


:yes:

TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

eric64impala said:


> That wasn't at the last cruise. But it was still fun. That's me in the purple 64 in the frost video


So what year was this?


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> So what year was this?


2011. Late August early September


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Strays will be cruising can't wait


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:BUMP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

STRAY 52 said:


> Strays will be cruising can't wait


Nice to see SFV representing out there, We will see the homies from Strays cruisin out there :thumbsup:



RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:BUMP!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT hopefully my new project will be there rollin *


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt o class will be dipping


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> *TTT hopefully my new project will be there rollin *


Hope to see LO NUESTRO CC out there :thumbsup:



Sporty67 said:


> Ttt o class will be dipping


:h5:



RUSTY 36 said:


> TTT


uffin:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ WILL BE THERE


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

TTT FOR WHITTIER BLVD AND THE CAR CLUBS THROWING THE DRIFTING ON A MEMORY CRUISE.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*uffin: SPREAD THE WORD HOMIES WE GONNA TAKE OVER THE BOULEVARD *


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I HOPE SWITCHES AND BITCHES IS READY FOR DRIFTING ON MEMORY LANE...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*CHUCKNASTY*

I HOPE SWITCHES AND BITCHES IS READY FOR DRIFTING ON MEMORY LANE...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Line up looking good!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Line up looking good!!!


:yes:



Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::nicoderm:


uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

13OZKAR said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> ...


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> 13OZKAR said:
> 
> 
> > of course we cant forget about the solo riders homie :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I saw a good video today. Check it out. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJBLbbct1ik&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> I saw a good video today. Check it out.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJBLbbct1ik&feature=youtube_gdata_player


:thumbsup:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

BIG TYMERZ C.C WILL BE THERE RT AFTER OUR PICNIC THAT DAY AT WHITTIER NARROWS


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > Bump for the solo riders.
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT !!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Q VO RAZA!!!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
COntagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
AND SOLO RIDERs of course :biggrin:*​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 12 guests)

 westcoastlowrider :drama:


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

CAN'T WAIT TO CRUISE WHITTIER BLVD


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> CAN'T WAIT TO CRUISE WHITTIER BLVD


well see Westbound CC out on the blvd cruisin uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:wave: bump


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*BUMP uffin:*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*LIST KEEPS GROWING AND GROWING :h5: let us know if you and your car club will be there we wanna take over the boulevard with thousands of low lows*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT :drama:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *LIST KEEPS GROWING AND GROWING :h5: let us know if you and your car club will be there we wanna take over the boulevard with thousands of low lows*


FUCK YEAH!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:





ChicanoWayz66 said:


> TTT





WESTBOUND93 said:


> FUCK YEAH!!!!


Lets make this happen spread the word homies :h5:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


BUMP


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*SPREAD THE WORD HOMIES uffin:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

damn i think imam have to make this one...


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LosAngelesRydr said:


> damn i think imam have to make this one...


Call in sick to work that day 



Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*





Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

T T T ITS GOING DOWN DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 3 LETS RIDE!!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THIS IS ONE OF BEST CRUISES AROUND IN YEARS!!! DO NOT MISS THIS THATS ON THE REAL!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its on once again. Well be there.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> THIS IS ONE OF BEST CRUISES AROUND IN YEARS!!! DO NOT MISS THIS THATS ON THE REAL!!!!



*Where else do you see almost a thousand lowriders cruising one street at the same time instead of just parked at a show your actually cruisin the street hittin the switch. LEAVE THE LAWN CHAIRS AT HOME :yes: *


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Where else do you see almost a thousand lowriders cruising one street at the same time instead of just parked at a show your actually cruisin the street hittin the switch. LEAVE THE LAWN CHAIRS AT HOME :yes: *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: thanks for everyones support to get these events crackin


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Like old times getting out there and cruising up & down the blvd.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BUMPPPPPPPP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## Tripps (Mar 28, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Where else do you see almost a thousand lowriders cruising one street at the same time instead of just parked at a show your actually cruisin the street hittin the switch. LEAVE THE LAWN CHAIRS AT HOME :yes: *


TTT THE STREETS IS WERE IT HAS TO BE CRUISIN LOW AND SLOW


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*TTMFT*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:ninja: TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :ninja: TTT


Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump back TO THE TOP


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin: TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for everyones support :h5: Lets make this event the biggest cruise in recent LA history :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Thanks for everyones support :h5: Lets make this event the biggest cruise in recent LA history :biggrin:


​yupp i second 2 that should b nice ~cotton kandy~


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TTT


:thumbsup:



Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:



lowdude13 said:


> ​yupp i second 2 that should b nice ~cotton kandy~


:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Thanks for everyones support :h5: Lets make this event the biggest cruise in recent LA history :biggrin:


Thats rite!!... TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

LETS RIDE HOMIES TMFT


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt qvo mouse sleepy smokes ttt Solows sgv


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*TTMFT*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:* TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:TTMFT HOMIES LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump!!!


:wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :h5:TTMFT HOMIES LETS GET THIS SHIT CRACKIN


:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*When's the flyer gonna be posted? :biggrin:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *When's the flyer gonna be posted? :biggrin:*


Soon homie


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Soon homie


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

GETTING READY FOR DRIFTING ON A MEMORY LANE..


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> GETTING READY FOR DRIFTING ON A MEMORY LANE..


thats wats up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

"BUMP"


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> thats wats up homie :thumbsup:


 is going to be a good summer.for all the true riders out there homie..


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course *


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Chucky-LL said:


> is going to be a good summer.for all the true riders out there homie..


Fuck yea


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow. It's gonna be packed!!! 




westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt for 3rd Whittier blvd Cruz


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT for DISTINCTIONS EAST LA AND SOLOWS CC SGV and ALL THE CLUBS THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THATS RITE MY BOY! TO THE TOP FOR ONCE AGAIN ONE OF THE BADDEST CRUISE AROUND!!! LIKE THE HOMIE SAID GRACIAS TO ALL THE SUPPORT FRM CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WITH OUT UNITY THIS COULD NEVER HAPPN !!! PURO DRIFTING ON A MEMORY.


----------



## SMOKEY SOLOWS (Jan 18, 2012)

TTMFT LET'S DO THIS!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Its gonna be firme


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS LOWRIDE!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> LETS LOWRIDE!!!


:h5:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Lets due this homies


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS LOS ANGELES WILL ONCE AGAIN BE OUT THERE


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Always drifting on a memory


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Always drifting on a memory


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Always drifting on a memory


That's right solows big SGV


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Always drifting on a memory


Exactly homie :yes:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Morning bump!!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:TTT





StreetStyleL.A said:


> Morning bump!!!!





Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC AT TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Any flyer yet???? :biggrin:*


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Sup homies I'm looking for this


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

TTT


----------



## sicksurside (Jun 19, 2006)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE CANT WAIT FOR THIS DAY INCLUDING MY SELF ITS GONA BE CRACKING SO SPREAD THE WORD RAZA


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> I KNOW A LOT OF PEOPLE CANT WAIT FOR THIS DAY INCLUDING MY SELF ITS GONA BE CRACKING SO SPREAD THE WORD RAZA


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*GONA BE A GOOD DAY IN THE PARK AND FOR A CRUISE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT FOR THE BADASS CRUISE THAT MADE INTO LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:shocked:


----------



## papi310 (Jun 3, 2011)

TO THE TOP......


westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TTT *


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :wave:





Danee08 said:


> *TTT *





Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:





papi310 said:


> TO THE TOP......


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :h5: :thumbsup:



whats up player? you guys ready????????? ttt I hope someone takes some good videos of this next event!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*T T T*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

papi310 said:


> TO THE TOP......


 TTT FOR DRIFTING ON A MEMORY III ITS GONNA BE A GREAT DAY FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY  HOPE TO SEE ALL THIS CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THEIR, LETS TAKE THIS BACK TO THE OLD SCHOOL DAYS


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## waytoofonky (Nov 13, 2010)

HELL YA! ALWAYS A GOOD CRUISE IN L.A. I'LL BE THERE.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## evilside90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Evil side cc will b there. ,,,


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

T T T


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

WHITTIER BLVD WHERE IT ALL STARTED FROM HOMIES


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't waith homies


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
Evil Side CC
New Life ELA
Orange County CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course *​


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


Nice


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Happy Monday


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT 
ORANGE*COUNTY CC
will be there for sure... :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Chucky-LL said:


> Nice





oldmemoriesLACO said:


> Happy Monday





O*C 68 said:


> TTT
> ORANGE*COUNTY CC
> will be there for sure... :thumbsup:


*GONNA BE ON AND CRACKIN THAT DAY ON WHITTIER*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


BACK TO THE TOP


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:yes:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*From EAST LOS,SGV, SFV, IE, OC, SAN DIEGO, BAKERSFIELD, AND EVERYWHERE IN BETWEEN COMING OUT FOR A GOOD TIME ON THE BLVD LIKE THE OLD DAYS, again everyone leave the drama at home that day and act like mature adults and lets prove all the stereotypes about lowriders wrong. :thumbsup:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

lets ride homies lol


----------



## boulevard bully (Jan 16, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

WE WILL HAVE TACO TRUCKS AND OTHER FOOD VENDORS AGAIN AT ELYSIAN SO BRING THE WHOLE FAMILY OUT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*:h5: TO THE TOP*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
**Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
Evil Side CC
New Life ELA
Orange County CC
Together CC
Unidos CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course*

Let me know to add you and your club to the list homies if your club will be attending this should be a huge turnout


----------



## lilmama92336 (Aug 31, 2011)

i'll be there with mi familia


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm: WE'LL BE THUR!! :wave:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm: WE'LL BE THUR!! :wave:


See you guys there :wave:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP back TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS WILL BE ON THE BLVD ONCE AGAIN :yes:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD74 (Apr 11, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT for a great day


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Flyer?


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FLYER COMING SOON been busy homies :cheesy:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
**Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
Evil Side CC
New Life ELA
Orange County CC
Together CC
Unidos CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course*

Let me know to add you and your club to the list homies if your club will be attending this should be a huge turnout​


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

STTMFT FOR THIS TOPIC! Can't wait for this cruise. Its gonna be a good day to cruise whittier blvd


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama: this gonna be a good day


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :drama: this gonna be a good day


 he'll yea


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

ROLLERZ ONLY CC is down


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
**Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
Evil Side CC
New Life ELA
Orange County CC
Together CC
Unidos CC
Rollerz Only CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course*

Let me know to add you and your club to the list homies if your club will be attending this should be a huge turnout​


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BAGO (Oct 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5: 2 months away and coming fast


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

UNIDOS CAN'T WAIT! JULY 21st AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: Maynerd Estrada 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 







*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ITS COMING UP QUICK HOMIES :run:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> ITS COMING UP QUICK HOMIES :run:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BUMPITY


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHTS UP SHYANN YOU READY TO DRIFT?


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHTS UP SHYANN YOU READY TO DRIFT?


LETS DO THIS HOMIE uffin:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt........... . ........


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT for an actual cruise and not another car show sitting on lawn chairs all day KEEP THE LAWN CHAIRS AT HOME LET'S CRUISE WHERE IT ALL STARTED HOMIES


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

M:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
**Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
Evil Side CC
New Life ELA
Orange County CC
Together CC
Unidos CC
Rollerz Only CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course*

Let me know to add you and your club to the list homies if your club will be attending this should be a huge turnout​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Long ass list!! TTT 




westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Any media coverage that anyone knows about??


----------



## comptonsfinest (Oct 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Around the corner!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT n


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ElProfeJose said:


> TTT. Around the corner!!!


*
yes sir*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Getting close.... can wait. Its going to on and cracking.. TTT for a old school cruise.. lets take it back like they did back in the day. ALL DAY AND ALL NITE.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ray-13 said:


> Getting close.... can wait. Its going to on and cracking.. TTT for a old school cruise.. lets take it back like they did back in the day. ALL DAY AND ALL NITE.


HELL YEAH HOMIE


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :nicoderm:


:wave:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

TRying to have my rag tre done ready for the blvd that day uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


westcoastlowrider said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> TRying to have my rag tre done ready for the blvd that day uffin: :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Right on. Looks good player 



westcoastlowrider said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> TRying to have my rag tre done ready for the blvd that day uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lets bring cruising back to LA uffin: TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ray-13 said:


> Getting close.... can wait. Its going to on and cracking.. TTT for a old school cruise.. lets take it back like they did back in the day. ALL DAY AND ALL NITE.


Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Any media coverage that anyone knows about??


IMA take my camera foo


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> IMA take my camera foo


Make sure you take enough film carnal. Lol


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:EVERY LAST SUNDAY OF THE MONTH NEXT ONE WILL BE ON JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 
IN PERRIS,CA
Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup::biggrin::worship: LOOKS LIKE THIS GONNA BE GOOD......


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Make sure you take enough film carnal. Lol


I got 16 gig sim card foo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I got 16 gig sim card foo


Muy chingon SIM card.....bring it wey. It will be sporty photography!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?????? LA, IE, OC, SD, AND ALL IN BETWEEN :h5:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> RIDERS WHERE YOU AT?????? LA, IE, OC, SD, AND ALL IN BETWEEN :h5:


TTT.


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Muy chingon SIM card.....bring it wey. It will be sporty photography!!!!!


I was thinking of starting something like that but its alot of work ey


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Any flyer yet :biggrin: ??????*


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions (Aug 30, 2011)

Impressions CC will be rollin


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
**Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
Evil Side CC
New Life ELA
Orange County CC
Together CC
Unidos CC
Rollerz Only CC
Impressions CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course*

Let me know to add you and your club to the list homies if your club will be attending this should be a huge turnout​


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> I was thinking of starting something like that but its alot of work ey


Neta. There is some people out there doing it but its like a chore to go to a show at that point. Lol. And like me then I would never go. De porsi lol.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Neta. There is some people out there doing it but its like a chore to go to a show at that point. Lol. And like me then I would never go. De porsi lol.


It is a chore foo and u can't just go take pics u gotta chop it up with homies and drink beer


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> It is a chore foo and u can't just go take pics u gotta chop it up with homies and drink beer


Este wey. Lol.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump for the cruise. TTT.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Bump for the cruise. TTT.


Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Almost a month away :run:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Almost a month away :run:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmf


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

FoolishinVegas said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


u comin out to this one homie?



Chucky-LL said:


> Tmf


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:no:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM 
CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam.. 
~THE CRUISES ARE A MILE EACH WAY 
ALL CLUBS,SOLO RIDERS, AND ALL THE PEER SUPPORT IS WELCOMED TO COME. Flyer coming soon


----------



## 1984cutlass (Jan 11, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:TTMFT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

ALMOST HERE, CANT WAIT!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest so cal bike club 2nd annual beach cruise at huntington beach ca, COME ON OUT AND HAVE A BLAST WTH ALL OF US ON Sat. AUG.31 2013 ~ BRING YOUR BBQ,FAM,AND LOWRIDER BIKE.
> ROLL IN TIME IS 7AM TO 9AM
> CRUIZE TIME 9:30 AM
> ~WE WILL BE GROUPING AND CHILLING AT THE P.C.H AND BEACH BLVD ENTRANCE. When u enter off beach n pch stay to the right parking lot, we will be centered in between the santa ana river and the pier,which will make a bad ass cruize to and from those places and come back and chill wth the fam..
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:inout:bu,mp


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt



westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this top
> OLDIES CAR CLUB
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RIP jay bueno who took a ton of pictures at our first 2 cruises and even made a 4 page article in lowrider magazine about our Drifiting ON a memory cruise, you will be missed RIP :angel:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> RIP jay bueno who took a ton of pictures at our first 2 cruises and even made a 4 page article in lowrider magazine about our Drifiting ON a memory cruise, you will be missed RIP :angel:


 * that's rite*:thumbsup: * REST IN PEACE JAE* :angel: *UR WORK WILL BE MISSED*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

LoOpY said:


> * that's rite*:thumbsup: * REST IN PEACE JAE* :angel: *UR WORK WILL BE MISSED*


:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

RAG 63 almost done for the cruise :biggrin: If you see me at elysian park or whittier blvd come say wasssup we wanna meet all the people who support our event :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> RAG 63 almost done for the cruise :biggrin: If you see me at elysian park or whittier blvd come say wasssup we wanna meet all the people who support our event :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Orale homies. Just a few weeks away. CONTAGIOUS CC ready to roll


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> RAG 63 almost done for the cruise :biggrin: If you see me at elysian park or whittier blvd come say wasssup we wanna meet all the people who support our event :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:*Just felt in love with that 63 Rag homie:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Se Mira chingon 



Chucky-LL said:


> westcoastlowrider said:
> 
> 
> > RAG 63 almost done for the cruise :biggrin: If you see me at elysian park or whittier blvd come say wasssup we wanna meet all the people who support our event :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

TMf​M


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

ttt for this bad ass cruise


----------



## gabela433 (Jul 15, 2010)

Any flyer out yet


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:TONIGHT :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*WE HAVE BEEN BUSY HOMIES SO NO FLYER THIS TIME, BUT WHO CARES ABOUT THE FLYER, YOU GUYS KNOW THE DATE AND TIME AND LOCATION ANDYOU GUYS HAVE ALREADY SEEN WHAT THE PREVIOUS TURN OUTS HAVE BEEN. JULY 21 ELYSIAN PARK THEN TO WHITTIER BLVD*


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *WE HAVE BEEN BUSY HOMIES SO NO FLYER THIS TIME, BUT WHO CARES ABOUT THE FLYER, YOU GUYS KNOW THE DATE AND TIME AND LOCATION ANDYOU GUYS HAVE ALREADY SEEN WHAT THE PREVIOUS TURN OUTS HAVE BEEN. JULY 21 ELYSIAN PARK THEN TO WHITTIER BLVD*


X82


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> View attachment 666140


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*BTTMFT!! CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS CRUISE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

LoOpY said:


> *BTTMFT!! CAN'T WAIT FOR THIS CRUISE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: *


HELL YEAH HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

tTT


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> HELL YEAH HOMIE :thumbsup:


I think this might be the year I finally come thru..!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*ONLY 2 weeks away and WE ARE GONNA ASK EVERYONE AGAIN TO PLEASE ACT LIKE MATURE ADULTS, LEAVE THE BULLSHIT AT HOME SO WE CAN CONTINUE THESE WHITTIER BLVD CRUISES, THROW YOUR TRASH AWAY AT ELYSIAN PARK WE WANNA MAKE A GOOD IMPRESSION ON THE COMMUNITY AND TO THE COPS THAT WE ARE NOT A BUNCH OF WILD ANIMALS. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY HAVE A GOOD TIME AT ELYSIAN AND THEN WHITTIER BLVD LATER IN THE AFTERNOON *


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


>


baddd ass video :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *ONLY 2 weeks away and WE ARE GONNA ASK EVERYONE AGAIN TO PLEASE ACT LIKE MATURE ADULTS, LEAVE THE BULLSHIT AT HOME SO WE CAN CONTINUE THESE WHITTIER BLVD CRUISES, THROW YOUR TRASH AWAY AT ELYSIAN PARK WE WANNA MAKE A GOOD IMPRESSION ON THE COMMUNITY AND TO THE COPS THAT WE ARE NOT A BUNCH OF WILD ANIMALS. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY HAVE A GOOD TIME AT ELYSIAN AND THEN WHITTIER BLVD LATER IN THE AFTERNOON *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fLaCo64SS (Jul 30, 2008)

What time is everyone meeting up at Elysian Park?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

fLaCo64SS said:


> What time is everyone meeting up at Elysian Park?


At around 1pm homie


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

Going to be one bad cruise


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

lupe said:


> Going to be one bad cruise


 *THAAAATTTSS RIITEE! *:thumbsup:


----------



## BONER (Jul 2, 2011)

Exclusive cc will be there


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

You already know we gona be there:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 668229
> You already know we gona be there:thumbsup:


Q-Vo Big Rob..Your Welcome To Roll With Us If You Want.You Got My Number.Let Me Know.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Q-Vo Big Rob..Your Welcome To Roll With Us If You Want.You Got My Number.Let Me Know.


 simon big rich ill hit you up good looking out:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> View attachment 668229
> You already know we gona be there:thumbsup:


nice picture homie looks like it was taken at 3am


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> nice picture homie looks like it was taken at 3am


 close homie about 5 am after a long night out..


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Kleeeeeean



AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest just waiting for the day to come so we can stretch the lolos legs!!!


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

ElProfeJose said:


> Kleeeeeean


...thanks homie


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest just waiting for the day to come so we can stretch the lolos legs!!!


Easy player just don't pull a muscle


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*TTMFT start shining up them whitewalls homies uffin:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Sporty67 said:


> Easy player just don't pull a muscle


:roflmao::h5:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

ElProfeJose said:


> Latins finest just waiting for the day to come so we can stretch the lolos legs!!!


 X 2:thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Easy player just don't pull a muscle


:rofl::roflmao::rofl::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *TTMFT start shining up them whitewalls homies uffin:*


:thumbsup::boink::drama::thumbsup:


----------



## BONER (Jul 2, 2011)

gonna start waxing the lowlow for sunday 21


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:.....:h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:run:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Easy player just don't pull a muscle


Come on player. You know we gotta stretch before we get there. Lol


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> Come on player. You know we gotta stretch before we get there. Lol


Este way I'll be there rolling with u foo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LoOpY said:


> :rofl::roflmao::rofl::thumbsup:


Hahahaha


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> :roflmao::h5:


Can't wait.......


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> AmericanBully4Life said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:.....:h5:
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*:run: only about a week away :h5:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *:run: only about a week away :h5:*


:barf::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

WHATS UP MY BOY SHYANN? 8 DAYS AWAY ITS TIME FOR THE BEST CRUISE AROUND!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

Tmft


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> WHATS UP MY BOY SHYANN? 8 DAYS AWAY ITS TIME FOR THE BEST CRUISE AROUND!


:wave: *que onda jay 7 days and counting 

*


Chucky-LL said:


> Tmft


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS DO THIS !!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> :thumbsup:


VERY WELL SAID MY BOY!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*COMING UP THIS SUNDAY HOMIES :h5:*


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

TTT:rimshot:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*can't wait for this weekend!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::run::run::biggrin:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR 1 BAD ASS CRUIZE. LAST MIN SHIT TO MY WHIP TRYIN TO MAKE IT OUT . LATINS FINEST SOCAL TTMFT


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Counting the days... hope my car is done,, TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

1975 VERT said:


> TTT:rimshot:





LoOpY said:


> *can't wait for this weekend!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::run::run::biggrin:*


:thumbsup: lets get ready to cruise homies



Richiecool69elka said:


> :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:



StreetStyleL.A said:


> BUMP


:thumbsup: lets see streetstyle out there representin



mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT FOR 1 BAD ASS CRUIZE. LAST MIN SHIT TO MY WHIP TRYIN TO MAKE IT OUT . LATINS FINEST SOCAL TTMFT


Gettin all the brakes done and little shit ready for the blvd :thumbsup:



ray-13 said:


> Counting the days... hope my car is done,, TTMFT:thumbsup:


*6 DAYS AND COUNTING*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

what time you guys passing by whittier near montebello park?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This weekend...


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*BTTT FOR THIS BAD AS CRUISE!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :worship:ELYSIAN PARK & WHITTIER BLVD:worship: WHERE LOWRIDEING ALL STARTED* :thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*GRACIAS TO DISTINCTIONS CC AND SOLOWS CC SGV FOR MAKEING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 3 HAPPEN ONCE AGAIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: FROM THE LO LOW'S C.C. S.F.V. FAMILY *


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:tongue:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LoOpY said:


> *GRACIAS TO DISTINCTIONS CC AND SOLOWS CC SGV FOR MAKEING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY PART 3 HAPPEN ONCE AGAIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: FROM THE LO LOW'S C.C. S.F.V. FAMILY *


Gracias carnal!!! Orale lolows cc


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

IT'S ALL FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDIN TTMFT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Is anybody from the San Bernardino area Rolling to this cruise n sunday ? and is there a meeting time and place ?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> Is anybody from the San Bernardino area Rolling to this cruise n sunday ? and is there a meeting time and place ?


Meeting up at elysian park then head out to whittier blvd


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE.....BUMP IT TO THE TOP


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE.....BUMP IT TO THE TOP


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> Gracias carnal!!! Orale lolows cc


 *SEE YOU GUYS OUT THEIR SOLOWS CC:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

LETS DO​ THIS HOMIES.....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Danee08 said:


> Is anybody from the San Bernardino area Rolling to this cruise n sunday ? and is there a meeting time and place ?


Were leavin moval around 11. Latins finest


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

WHAT TIME IS IE ROLLING ??........


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

HOMIES PLEASE MAKRE SURE YOU DONT PARK YOUR DAILY DRIVERS, SUVS, anD TRUCKS in the spots at elysian you will need to park them farther away, the spots at elysian are LOWRIDERS ONLYYYYYYYY


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TACO TRUCKS HAVE BEEN CONFIRMED TODAY, WILL HAVE SOME REAL EAST LA TACO TRUCKS AT ELYSIAN.:drama::drama::drama:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Qvo WestCoast you gonna be rolling those Tru Classics You Got From Wires and Tires?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh Wait were They Tru Rays? Dang I dont Remember.Either Way You Got Them From Wires and Tires.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes sir them clean Tru rays


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TACO TRUCKS HAVE BEEN CONFIRMED TODAY, WILL HAVE SOME REAL EAST LA TACO TRUCKS AT ELYSIAN.:drama::drama::drama:


..:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> HOMIES PLEASE MAKRE SURE YOU DONT PARK YOUR DAILY DRIVERS, SUVS, anD TRUCKS in the spots at elysian you will need to park them farther away, the spots at elysian are LOWRIDERS ONLYYYYYYYY


Orlae weyyyyyy


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP *:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> View attachment 671672


Bump


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

Q-VO HOMIES READY FOR THAT CRUISE IN THE BIG BAD LOS


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Bump


:thumbsup:



BLUE OWL said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



Chucky-LL said:


> :thumbsup:


watup homie :wave:



ALTERED ONES said:


> Q-VO HOMIES READY FOR THAT CRUISE IN THE BIG BAD LOS


Lrets do thiss :thumbsup:


----------



## REFLECTIONSCC SOUTH EAST (Jul 18, 2013)

WE WILL BE THERE!!!

HOPEFULLY THIS IS STILL TAKING PLACE


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*BTTT FOR THIS BAD AS CRUISE GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND:thumbsup: LL:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

REFLECTIONSCC SOUTH EAST said:


> View attachment 671789
> View attachment 671790
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOING DOWN DRIFTING ON A MEMORY!!!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

3 more days we have all been waiting a long time for this event!


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*WILL BE IN THE HOUSE:thumbsup:*


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Gonna miss this one, cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> 3 more days we have all been waiting a long time for this event!


:yes::h5:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

back to the top


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> 3 more days we have all been waiting a long time for this event!


:yes:hno::run::thumbsup:


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

We will be out there capturing some of whats going on.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like im have to go


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> View attachment 672146
> We will be out there capturing some of whats going on.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*BTTMFT :thumbsup:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

REFLECTIONSCC SOUTH EAST said:


> View attachment 671789
> View attachment 671790
> 
> 
> ...





Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> AmericanBully4Life said:
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup:.....:h5:
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

RUSTY 36 said:


> uffin:


TTT.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:run:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*Quick ? What the exact cross street for the Whittier sign? Gracias*_


Arizona ave


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Tomorrow bump!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*TOMMOROW THE BIG DAY HOMIES GET THEM BATTERYS CHARGED AND THEM WHITEWALLS WASHED UP:yes:*


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic

**DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
SOLOWS CC SGV
**Ontario Classics CC
Firme Classics CC
Latins Finest CC
Majestics CC
Lifestyle CC
**Contagious CC
Brown Pride CC
Lo Lows CC
City Life CC
Dedication CC
Imperials CC
Superiors CC
Kings of Kings CC
Westbound CC
Classic Dreams CC
Soldiers of Christ CC
MIllenium CC
Los Boulevardos CC
Streetstyle LA CC
Epics OC CC
Real Classics CC
Premier CC
Sureno Style CC
Old Memories CC
GoodTimes CC
Devotions CC
Stylistics CC
Latin Luxury CC
Techniques CC
Timeless Classics CC
Latin World CC
Sick Wayz CC
Strays SFV CC
Lo Nuestro CC
Big Tymerz CC
Blvd Kings CC
Uniques CC
Klique CC
Reflections CC
Old Times CC
Traffic CC
Evil Side CC
New Life ELA
Orange County CC
Together CC
Unidos CC
Rollerz Only CC
Impressions CC
Oldies CC
Best of Friends CC
Lo Lows CC
Padrinos CC
Exclusive CC
Street Kingz CC

AND SOLO RIDERs of course*

Let me know to add you and your club to the list homies if your club will be attending this should be a huge turnout​


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

Charging up fr tomorrow. .... BTTMFT!


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

HEY, THE DEPARTING TIME ON PAGE 1 AND THE ONE ON TGE FLYER ARE DIFFERENT. WHAT IS THE DEPARTING TIME?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

WESTBOUND93 said:


> HEY, THE DEPARTING TIME ON PAGE 1 AND THE ONE ON TGE FLYER ARE DIFFERENT. WHAT IS THE DEPARTING TIME?


Whenever people wanna depart homie nothing is set in stone if guys wanna chill longer to BBQ and drink than they can :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Its raining over here


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


FINE LIFE CC 
WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Can't wait to hit the blvd tomorrow


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> *Heres a list of the confirmed car clubs comin through SO FAR if your car club will be joining please let us know in this topic
> 
> **DISTINCTIONS CC EAST LA
> SOLOWS CC SGV
> ...


TTT


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Whenever people wanna depart homie nothing is set in stone if guys wanna chill longer to BBQ and drink than they can :thumbsup:


SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Its raining over here


Looks like a 10% chance of scattered thunderstorms manana, so hopefully it doesnt rain but if it does a little then it would be a cooler photoshoot with the blvd looking all shiny and wet LOL but we should be fine tommorow :thumbsup:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

MalibuLou said:


> FINE LIFE CC
> WILL BE OUT THERE



See you guys out there :thumbsup:


StreetStyleL.A said:


> Can't wait to hit the blvd tomorrow


:thumbsup: see you out there streetstyle 



supreme82 said:


> TTT





WESTBOUND93 said:


> SOUNDS GOOD!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

LETS DO THIS!!! DNT LET THIS LITTLE SPRINKLE SCARE ANYONE ITS TIME TO LOWRIDE!!


----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> LETS DO THIS!!! DNT LET THIS LITTLE SPRINKLE SCARE ANYONE ITS TIME TO LOWRIDE!!



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
See you Vatos at the Park


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

SOLOWS C.C SGV said:


> LETS DO THIS!!! DNT LET THIS LITTLE SPRINKLE SCARE ANYONE ITS TIME TO LOWRIDE!!


:thumbsup: hell yeah homie lets do this



64sled said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> See you Vatos at the Park


uffin: simon


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

Hell yea smashing out there from SD


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

*LA TIMES* WILL SUPPORT THIS EVENT


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

TTT


----------



## str8upgee (May 10, 2013)

Crazylife cc will be there


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

NEWLIFE will be there just like we were in 1972!


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

Getting ready to ride to los! Where all the riders a???


----------



## BLOB (Oct 24, 2007)

CITY KINGS C.C. Getting ready to roll up there


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG !!!!!!!


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TODAY THE BIG DAY HOMIES LET'S GO OUT THERE AND HAVE FUN LEAVE THE BS AT HOME AND LETS DO THISSSSSSSS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. Lets all have a great safe cruise. TTT


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST GETTIN READY


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOUTHEAST CLASSICS On There Way....*


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST ON ARE WAY RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

time to start getting ready!!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

westcoastlowrider said:


> TODAY THE BIG DAY HOMIES LET'S GO OUT THERE AND HAVE FUN LEAVE THE BS AT HOME AND LETS DO THISSSSSSSS


.. Been pouring rain the last 3 days out here in Vegas and hailing by the stateline (go figure), I'm F'n stcuk out here  . ... the rest of u guys have an awesome time!:thumbsup:


----------



## chopp64 (Apr 14, 2013)

where at on whittier is everyone gonna be at?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

chopp64 said:


> where at on whittier is everyone gonna be at?


Near MontebelloPark area


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Waited for months to be there, at the last minute I couldn't make it On the plus side, my Elco is blocked, ready soon


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

STREETKINGZ Valle de Coachella on the way no Cars weather looked bad on our side of town but I got the T3i Canon so hit me up for a Flick of your Crew and your Rides


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Mr. Grizzly said:


> LATINS FINEST ON ARE WAY RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

WEATHER IS PERFECT AND ELYSIAN IS CRACKIN


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got out of work gonna pickup the family & ride and straight to the blvd we go !!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Here at the park


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

Pushing to Whittier!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

PICS:dunno:


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

It's happening.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> It's happening.


Not By Montebello Park.Cops Shut it down and everyone left.Over All It was Jumping by The Park till the cops messed it up.Lots Of Nice Rides...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Dayuuuuum. It's was a good turn out. Lots of popo. But it's all good


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone get pics or video of my Lincoln three wheeling on whittier?? Post it or pm me.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC. Had a good time out there today. Big ups to all that made it happen.


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

My bad posted pic upside down


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

Indeed was cool..bunch of cops had to go the long way home


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams Bakers. Had a real good time! Continuing the cruise all the way back home . Lets keep the cruising going por vida! image.jpg (255.8 KB) image.jpg (341.5 KB) image.jpg (246.1 KB) image.jpg (264.0 KB)


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

My pic's came out leaning side to side. Lol


----------



## 19BELAIR57 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lots of nice cars , but to many cops.


----------



## JacobSanchezImpressions (Aug 30, 2011)

A lot of nice rides but cops were stupid as fuck


----------



## DOUGHBOY7575 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

That Black 60's Lincoln Conv.Not sure what club.It started with a U.Damn that Ranfla was Real Nice..:thumbsup: Any Body got pics of it Post Them.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

ElProfeJose said:


> Anyone get pics or video of my Lincoln three wheeling on whittier?? Post it or pm me.


As soon as I get Home Profe---


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-?????? 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
  Bring the whole Family
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
 ALL CAR/BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE ​


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*We all had a great time at elysian and whittier blvd and had a little BS with the cops, probably cuz everyone went and posted up at monebello too early and gave the cops the chance to form together, im sure all that bullshit trayvon shit going on didnt help either. Still not gonna stop us from doing part 4........ thanks for everyone who came out and supported as always :thumbsup:*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Surenostylecc had a firme time at elysian park and Whittier Blvd


----------



## evilside90 (Apr 2, 2013)

EVIL SIDE cc had a good time out there cant wait for the nexttt onee!!!


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

6DEUCE6 said:


> View attachment 673014
> View attachment 673015
> View attachment 673020
> View attachment 673021
> ...


...:thumbsup:


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Firme event but i was one of the first tto get kicked out by the huras......oh well fun while it lasted


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Ttt for the next one !!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> As soon as I get Home Profe---


Simon player. Thanks


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

StreetStyle CC had a great time!!


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> That Black 60's Lincoln Conv.Not sure what club.It started with a U.Damn that Ranfla was Real Nice..:thumbsup: Any Body got pics of it Post Them.


Thanks I'm from UNIDOS cc.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

HELL YEA the ride it was a LONG ride from SD but well worth it both parks were CRACKIN!!!!! ROLLERZ ONLY will be at #4 punk police can't stop this


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

6DEUCE6 said:


> View attachment 673014
> View attachment 673015
> View attachment 673020
> View attachment 673021
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins finest had a good time. TTT.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*First Lowrider we seen getting off the Car Clean 1962 Impala-
*_


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

LATINS FINEST cc had a good time can't wait for the next one man but fuck those police haters TTMFT to all those clubs that went out today and did the dam thing


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## R_Cisco_O (May 29, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> STREETKINGZ Valle de Coachella on the way no Cars weather looked bad on our side of town but I got the T3i Canon so hit me up for a Flick of your Crew and your Rides


You shoot n e pics of ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

R_Cisco_O said:


> You shoot n e pics of ROLLERZ ONLY


_*
Didn't see any!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## del toro (Aug 13, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> That Black 60's Lincoln Conv.Not sure what club.It started with a U.Damn that Ranfla was Real Nice..:thumbsup: Any Body got pics of it Post Them.


62 LINCOLN "EL PRESIDENTE" THE HOMIES CAR FROM UNIDOS C.C


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

del toro said:


> 62 LINCOLN "EL PRESIDENTE" THE HOMIES CAR FROM UNIDOS C.C


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


This is one of my all time favorite cars!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Nothing but the finest!!!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*First Lowrider we seen getting off the Car Clean 1962 Impala-
> *_


Thanks for the shot!


----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME..SEE U ON THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~Mr.Inc~ (May 27, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


> <img alt="" src="https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1069289_480839778659960_1035525427_n.jpg" border="0">


  STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME..SEE U ON THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WESTBOUND93 (Sep 8, 2012)

WESTBOUND had a blast.... can't wait for number 4


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

:drama::thumbsup:Nice Pics Keep Them Coming Fellas!!!!!!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

Good turnout


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

~Mr.Inc~ said:


> STYLISTICS CAR CLUB AND FAMILIA HAD A GOOD TIME..SEE U ON THE NEXT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

THE BIG M HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE.. HOMIES..


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


6DEUCE6 said:


> View attachment 673014
> View attachment 673015
> View attachment 673020
> View attachment 673021
> ...


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY JUST GOT SHUT DOWN TO QUICK....US LOWRIDERS ARE OUT TO BE WITH FAMILY & FRIENDS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME THE POLICE HAVE NO RIGHT TO CLOSE DOWN A PUBLIC PARK WE ALL PAY TAXES TO BE THERE. MONTEBELLO PARK


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY JUST GOT SHUT DOWN TO QUICK....US LOWRIDERS ARE OUT TO BE WITH FAMILY & FRIENDS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME THE POLICE HAVE NO RIGHT TO CLOSE DOWN A PUBLIC PARK WE ALL PAY TAXES TO BE THERE. MONTEBELLO PARK


They just hate cause their crown Vic's will never look as nice as our whipps.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


Any one has a video?? By any chance???


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

gema68 said:


> UNIDOS HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY JUST GOT SHUT DOWN TO QUICK....US LOWRIDERS ARE OUT TO BE WITH FAMILY & FRIENDS TO HAVE A GOOD TIME THE POLICE HAVE NO RIGHT TO CLOSE DOWN A PUBLIC PARK WE ALL PAY TAXES TO BE THERE. MONTEBELLO PARK


 *WELL SAID HOMIE 100% AGREE:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

*LO LOW'S C.C. HAD A GOOD DRIVE DOWN TO WHITTIER BLVD AND MONTEBELLO PARK, PIGS FUCKED EVERYTHING UP:guns:*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

GRACIAS FOR EVERY ONE COMMING OUT PUTTING DRIFTING ON A MEMORY ON THE MAP. THE PARK WAS CRACKING!!! AS FOR MONTEBELLO THE COPS OVER REACTED AND JST F EVERYTHING UP!!!! ONCE MORE A BIG GRACIAS FOR EVERY ONE COMMING OUT IT WAS A CHINGO OF RANFLAS !!!!!!!!!! SOLOWS CC SANGABRIEL VALLEY.


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com had a time.


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

* 3rd "DRIFTING ON A MEMORY" WHITTIER BLVD CRUISE JULY 21 *


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Me and the fam cruisin down OG whittier Blvd uffin:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Surenostylecc had a firme time at elysian park and Whittier Blvd
> View attachment 673022
> View attachment 673023
> View attachment 673025
> View attachment 673026


..:thumbsup:


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

eddieflores78 said:


> Thanks I'm from UNIDOS cc.


:thumbsupamn Bro You Got A Really Nice Ride...I seen some with Big Wheels But yours looks Real Nice with those Spokes.:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> This is one of my all time favorite cars!!!


X2


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

Did the piggies gave tickets for Hydros.


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice pictures.


Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 673533
> View attachment 673534
> View attachment 673535
> View attachment 673536
> ...


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

Classic Dreams said:


>


 It was nice meeting you! Had a great time at the park. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*High Class CC*_


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

GOOD PIX.......GOOD EVENT.......TTT.................:drama:


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Pics...Thanks


----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Anymore pics:dunno:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pics!!!


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


>


 * ThAnKz FoR CaTcHiNG mY rIdE oN tHe BlV hOmIe! :thumbsup:*


----------



## eddieflores78 (Oct 16, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> :thumbsupamn Bro You Got A Really Nice Ride...I seen some with Big Wheels But yours looks Real Nice with those Spokes.:nicoderm:


Thanks bro


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 673586
> View attachment 673587
> View attachment 673588
> View attachment 673589
> View attachment 673590


:thumbsup:Bad ass Pics !!!!


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

*real rider shit ..*


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Anymore pics?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

LoOpY said:


> * ThAnKz FoR CaTcHiNG mY rIdE oN tHe BlV hOmIe! :thumbsup:*


No Problem Brother-


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Those are some bad ass pics.


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Impalas 4ever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 673918
> View attachment 673919
> View attachment 673920
> ...


Nice pics bro


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ROBLEDO said:


> View attachment 673713


Big Anthony's Ride.. *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS... *


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks For The Pics Robledo..:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks For The Pics Robledo..:thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: you're welcome.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Impalas 4ever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 673918
> View attachment 673919
> View attachment 673920
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 64sled (Jan 30, 2010)

Had a fun time at Elysian and cruising Whittier Blvd, Cant wait till the next one :thumbsup:.


Question tho, I got pulled over by the CHP On Whittier at the east end of Montebello park. Did anyone happen to get a pic of that ?

I can now scratch that off my bucket list


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

NICE WORK ON THEM PIX.............KEEP EM COMING................:drama:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY (May 23, 2009)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

meno97 said:


> :h5:NEXT SUNDAY:biggrin:GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE July 28,2013 6-??????
> 
> 1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571
> Bring the whole Family
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Dirty69 (May 22, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL C.C. SGV had a great time especially at the park. Can't wait for the next one. LAPD came and saw everyone was cool and split. Hopefully the Sheriffs and Whittier PD will leave us alone next time.


----------



## 68_PIMPALA (Jun 26, 2013)

*"TOGETHER CAR CLUB"
STEVE "CHICAGO CHAPTER", 
DAVE, D.J. BUGSSY & EFREN "LOS ANGELES CHAPTER"
@ MONTEBELLO PARK!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

CARLITOS WAY said:


>


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Keep the pics coming


----------



## Chucky-LL (Sep 26, 2012)

:thumbsup:


OMAR TRECE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

64sled said:


> Had a fun time at Elysian and cruising Whittier Blvd, Cant wait till the next one :thumbsup:.
> 
> 
> Question tho, I got pulled over by the CHP On Whittier at the east end of Montebello park. Did anyone happen to get a pic of that ?
> ...


that sucks bro................cops pulled up next to me and told me to scram.....:facepalm:


----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Keep the pics coming


X67


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

We had a Good time chilling with the homies


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Pics?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Good turn out


----------



## BEARFACE (Mar 4, 2011)

Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 673576
> View attachment 673577
> View attachment 673578
> View attachment 673579
> ...


great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Impalas 4ever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 673918
> View attachment 673919
> View attachment 673920
> ...


bad ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Bearface & Big Rob...there was alot of *gorgeous rides *out there. The Lowrider Scene is definitely one to catalog through photographs. Much Respect & Appreciation to all of the photographers out there sharing their angles and images. It was my first time to Elysian Park and Whittier Blvd....................ever. Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Impalas 4ever said:


> Thanks Bearface & Big Rob...there was alot of *gorgeous rides *out there. The Lowrider Scene is definitely one to catalog through photographs. Much Respect & Appreciation to all of the photographers out there sharing thier angles and images. It was my first time to Elysian Park and Whittier Blvd....................ever. Looking forward to next year.


Will you be posting pics from this event anywhere else my ride is the blue 72 Monte Carlo thanks for taking such a good pic of it


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


:naughty:


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Impalas 4ever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 673918
> View attachment 673919
> View attachment 673920
> ...





Impalas 4ever said:


> View attachment 674672
> View attachment 674673
> View attachment 674674
> View attachment 674675
> ...


...bad ass bro thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:thumbsup: http://youtu.be/UKtJNWsFK7k :drama:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

onestopcaraudio said:


> :thumbsup: http://youtu.be/UKtJNWsFK7k :drama:


Nice video!!!


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo now booking toy drives...323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## onestopcaraudio (Jan 27, 2010)

:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

:drama: *GREAT PICS MUNOZ:drama::thumbsup::h5:*


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

LoOpY said:


> :drama: *GREAT PICS MUNOZ:drama::thumbsup::h5:*


Thanks Boss, lookin' forward to more eye candy at the Oldies Car Club show this Sunday at San Fernando High School.


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Bad ass pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Impalas 4ever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 674967
> View attachment 674968
> View attachment 674969
> ...


Nice Pics.Thanks:thumbsup: The Guy Who Owns That Black 39 at The Top of Your Pics From *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Is Only 19 Years Old.Young and Already Has A Good Taste For Cars....


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Wires and Tires Did The Wheels On This Ride.Need Any?Hit Me Up.:thumbsup:Looks Really Nice Chayanne.


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

E=Impalas 4ever;16820736]http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
View attachment 674910
View attachment 674911
View attachment 674912
View attachment 674913
View attachment 674914
View attachment 674915
View attachment 674916
View attachment 674917
View attachment 674918
Bad a
View attachment 674919
[/QUOTE] bad ass pics bro


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Impalas 4ever said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmunozphotography62/
> View attachment 675234
> View attachment 675235
> View attachment 675236
> ...



NICE PICTUTES T T T


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

SergDog82 said:


> NICE PICTUTES T T T


Thank You Sir.


----------



## Impalas 4ever (Dec 22, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice Pics.Thanks:thumbsup: The Guy Who Owns That Black 39 at The Top of Your Pics From *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *Is Only 19 Years Old.Young and Already Has A Good Taste For Cars....


Much respect for that young man, that is a beautiful car.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## 6DEUCE6 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pictures!!!!!


----------

